# 40 gallon breeder of dooooooooom



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

...ok, maybe not a lot of doom. probably just a little, if you happen to be a starfish.

what it's replacing:



tank has been painted on the back and one side, and stand was finished yesterday afternoon. tonight i may begin the transition...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hopefully not doom. But I love dire names for tanks. Mine's Nemesis III aka the Harbinger.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Getting there... no doom yet. 

















Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Now I need to scape it... I'm thinking stack of rocks on the right side, a smaller "island" in the middle, and open swimming space for 2/3 of the left side.

Any other ideas? I suck at aquascaping.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks good! I would do a big island on one side and small on the other... maybe with a bridge connecting them


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Still haven't scaped... 

however, new addition.


----------

